# Various show, kings, handicapped birds need home



## Bruce

I have the following birds that I would love to find a good loving home for. I'm looking for something like the Elizabeth and Boni story. 

6 big white kings, one might be a Modena
Fantail brown and white (named Love Machine)
Frill back - grey with one bad eye
English trumpeter -black and white
A black pigeon with feathered feet and short beak???
Turbit (male) with a white giant show homer mate

Several pairs of handicapped birds -blind, one legged, one eyed, broken wings, no bottom beak, pmv survivors, etc.

These aren't necessarily show birds so if you're looking for anything other then a sweet cute bird you have to look elsewhere.

email if anyone would like to adopt any of these sweet kids [email protected]


----------



## Charis

Hey Bruce...it would be helpful if you posted some pictures.


----------



## Bruce

*posting pictures of my birds*

I will post some pictues in the coming days.


----------



## Bruce

*Posted pictures of my handicapped & show birds for adoption*

I finally got some pictures of all my kids. If I win the lotto or get a real job I'm keeping them and we will all live like kings.

Here's the link I hope this works.

I have two subfolders Handicapped and Show. The mainfolder is some misc pigeon related pictures.

If there are any bugs in it let me know so I can repair them.

Thanks all for the great response to my plea.

Bruce


http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The "fantail" in the Show folder is interesting. Looks like a Capuchine/Indian fantail mix. Something I've never seen before!  They are all pretty little guys (and girls?). Hope you find good homes for them!


----------



## Charis

Bruce...It looks like you have quite a flock!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the photos, Bruce! You've got some lovely birds. Bless you for having taken all of them in and giving them a good life. I hope you'll be able to find the homes needed.

Terry


----------



## KO Loft

*looking for flightless hen*

I was wondering if any of the birds you mentioned are flightless hens. I have a rescued homer and looking for mate for him. Prefer homer but will settle for other breeds if i must.

joe

ps tried to look at site but not luck with pics


----------



## Bruce

KO Loft said:


> I was wondering if any of the birds you mentioned are flightless hens. I have a rescued homer and looking for mate for him. Prefer homer but will settle for other breeds if i must.
> 
> joe
> 
> ps tried to look at site but not luck with pics


I'll post the link again. If it doesn't work email me direct and I'll send through regular email.

I would cut and past the link in your browser.

[email protected]

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/


----------



## maryjane

The link worked fine for me. What a wonderful assortment you have, and a whole lot of very lucky birds to have someone who has cared for them so much. I have a lot of disabled/half-blind pijies too. The extra care they need makes them that much more special it seems. I wish you good luck in finding them great homes! I wish I could take some but I am at my legal limit right now.  I know it must be very hard for you to give them up.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like some spoiled pij's to me. I'm glad to see I'm not the only crazy person.


----------



## amoonswirl

I have promised my husband I will not take in any more birds right now. I am totally fascinated with "Love Machine" though and wish I could adopt him... you have some other beautiful birds as well.

Where are you located?


----------



## Grim

Bruce your birds are amazing. The one with no lower beak how does he even eat? It is amazing to see how well you take care of them each with their own apartment and I see the automatic waters it looks great. What lucky birds as most would cull birds with such misfortunes.


----------



## Skyeking

Grim said:


> Bruce your birds are amazing. The one with no lower beak how does he even eat? It is amazing to see how well you take care of them each with their own apartment and I see the automatic waters it looks great. *What lucky birds as most would cull birds with such misfortunes.*


Fortunately, those birds are not only lucky, but loved, and that is what makes the difference. Such inhumane practice is uncommon and hopefully not practiced by any of our members.


----------



## Bruce

Beaky, lost his lower beak to Canker. I feed him, as well as Ray the blind guy and the Frill, twice a day. I use Exact hand feed baby bird food, about 30cc each time. I use a 20cc syringe filled to top and a 10fr feeding tube.

Both Ray & Beaky have extremely cute personalities. Very chatty.

As far as the people that cull birds there is a place in hell for them along side all of the other people that abuse innocent animals.


----------



## Grim

Ok so your hand feeding them got ya. I was wondering how he managed to eat. Happy birds for sure.


----------



## Bruce

I'm hand feeding them with a tube down their throat. He doesn't eat seed. I open their beak and work the tube down about 2.5"-3" being extremely careful not to put it down the breathing hole (whatever that's called).

Is that what you're asking?


----------



## Skyeking

Bruce said:


> As far as the people that cull birds there is a place in hell for them along side all of the other people that abuse innocent animals.


It's best to pray for all these people, that they will see the error in their ways. God's mercy is beyond human comprehension, but there will be end to it, and then only justice will be served.


----------



## Grim

At first I thought he was eating himself. I knew you were tube/syringe feeding the blind one because of that one picture.


----------



## Bruce

Latest update - a few people have expressed interest in adopting some of my birds. It seems as though the weather in the midwest and east is a big issue at the moment. 

In the mean time the birds are all enjoying the mid 70's weather and the maid and catering service.

I'm working on a list of who might be going where. If anyone else is interested feel free to email.

Thanks to everyone for your interest thus far.

Bruce


----------



## Bruce

*Latest Update*

I have had several inquiries about the adoption of some of my "guests". Susan and Rick from Las Vegas stepped up to the plate and adopted 4 mated pairs (8 birds) who all had handicaps (PMV survivors, one leg, one wing, one eye)

They built a pigeon Taj Mahal for their new kids and at last report they're being spoiled rotten.

Several well intentioned people inquired but ether the weather was too hot to ship them or they had too many other animals.

I still have Love Machine but I think he has a feral girl friend - he's such a ladies man. The Frill and Trumpeter are still close friends and I think they're both males. Sadly the little Turbit and the black Turbit-ish bird with the little round head passed away. They both came from really bad conditions.

The Turbits big white giant show homer girlfriend is still with us. She could use a nice clean home also.

So visit my photo bucket site. I'll try and update it. If you see anyone you like email me [email protected].

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/

Thanks Pigeon-Talk people for creating and supporting this website. I know some birds in Las Vegas that are living the high life because of you all.

Bruce


----------



## Bruce

*still looking for homes*

I'm still in my house, through some miracle, and I'm still looking for homes for my handicapped and show birds that I've rescued. You can see pictures of most of them at the website below. Although it would be nice, I'm not necessarily trying to place everyone at once.

If a bag of money falls out of the sky or I can find some work for my landscape company I can keep everyone together. 

I have a lot of very sweet, cute, singles and mated pairs.

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bruce

The black pigeon with the short beak is here. His feet feathers are usually a lot longer but I trim them so he can get around and for sanitary purposes.

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/Show Birds/?action=view&current=P1010183.jpg

She might be ill so I took her/him into my ICU in my house to keep an eye on her/him. I think the bird is male. Also he might have sprained one of his wings because I noticed one is lower then the other.

You're right the frill is extremely nervous/cranky and just want's to be left alone. I have him in a smaller two story cage with the black and white trumpeter. The Frill stays upstairs and the trumpeter, who is extremely sweet, stays downstairs.

These are all rescue birds and I could care less if they show well. I don't think any of them are worth anything for show purposes but their lives are worth something to me and I'm sure to themselves. I look at the show birds, racers, rollers that I have as Greyhounds or race horses that are discarded when they become of no use to a human. They still have a long life ahead of them. 

I've actually tried to contact some of the owners from the bands only to be told, in most cases, that they're aren't interested in spending the money for medical expenses, or they don't want to spend the money on gas to come and get them. Some tell me to just let them go, which I do and they never leave my loft.

I do not let anyone have breed. I have more than enough to handle and there are enough pigeons needing homes.

Thanks for your interest.


----------

